# 2003 spec v dyno



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yo, i am seriously considering buying a spec v, now i can go to the dealership and get a 2002 spec v for cheap since they are clearancing them out or whatever, or should i wait for the 2003 model since i hear it has stronger internals and has better gears........now my question is that the 2002 spec puts about 144HP to the wheels, about a 30hp loss..............does anyone know what a 2003 puts since it has better stuff in it i thought it might put more to the ground, and is it really worth it? thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

i believe they have the same internals....


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

i would just go with the 2003 because ive had some problems with mine that are supposed to be fixed with the 2003


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

serspecv2002 said:


> *i would just go with the 2003 because ive had some problems with mine that are supposed to be fixed with the 2003 *


My roommate is picking up his '03 Spec tomorrow evening. We plan on taking that bad boy to the dyno as soon as possible. I would seriously consider purchasing an '03 vice '02. As serspecv2002 said, there have been lots of problems with the '02 that they have supposidly fixed for '03.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yeah, its a protype car so i was expecting a lot of problems from the beginning and i did think they would be fixed for 2003.......so i guess thats the year to go for.........thanks a lot guys, very helpful


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *yeah, its a protype car so i was expecting a lot of problems from the beginning and i did think they would be fixed for 2003.......so i guess thats the year to go for.........thanks a lot guys, very helpful *


I'll let you know more about the '03 Spec as soon as I get to drive my roommate's tonight and we'll monitor any problems as they occur. I'm hoping to bring it to the dyno though, really soon, well, after break in.


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

hey guys, i've had my 03 Spec-V for three weeks already....it i haven't notice any problems that these other guys have been experiencing....im really happy with it, i went for the 03 because of all the problems i read the 02 owners were experiecing, lets hope that they were really taken care off.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

2k3Spec-V said:


> *hey guys, i've had my 03 Spec-V for three weeks already....it i haven't notice any problems that these other guys have been experiencing....im really happy with it, i went for the 03 because of all the problems i read the 02 owners were experiecing, lets hope that they were really taken care off. *


That's what I like to hear. Let us know if you have any problems.


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

i know a gy who has a 02 and hes had it for a few months and there hasnt been no problem wiht it as far as i know....its running fine and he runs it hard more then ur just drive around lol so maybe it was only certain ones that had this problem


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

the early specs that came out in like nov. are the ones with the most problems like mine i bought it in early nov. the first one to hit the dealer boy that was stupid what was i thinking. so as of now i'm not too happy with my car or nissan


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I bought mine as soon as it came out and haven't had oil burning probs, or any other major probs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

Get a 2003 if u want to spend alittle more, or the 2002 if you want to save money. ive had mine for a few weeks and no problems so far (hope they keep that way)


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

I agree with what everyone is saying. Stick with the 2003.

Also if you get a 2002 Spec now it's more then likely going to be the demo model. That means it probably had the piis beat out of it by everyone who drove it. That's just aking for trouble.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

the difference between the 2002 and 2003 is there is no 6 speed in the 2003 and it has the regular sentra front end cap.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the key to make sure you don't have any problems is the break in. If you don't hold back for 1000 miles and let the engine settle.................you WILL have problems. I know 3 people who have 2002s and broke them in softly, and they've had no problems. I can almost guarantee you that more than half the guys with problems raced many times before 1000. They may tell me I'm wrong, but hell, I did it with my gxe.............but I've had no problems with my GXE because my engine isn't nearly as sensitive.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

dent said:


> *the difference between the 2002 and 2003 is there is no 6 speed in the 2003 and it has the regular sentra front end cap. *


 Homeboy, what the heck are you talking about?  Nissan added the 2003 Sentra 2.5LE to their lineup this year. It has the same engine as the SE-R and Spec V, but is soley availible with an AT. It has the same front end as the B15 XE and GXE (Can we say Sleeper?). The exterior of the SE-R and Spec V have stayed the same, except for the addition of the Sunburst Yellow Color, and the Spec does retain its 6-Speed. Yes, the 03 Tranny has better gearing ratios, and personally I would get the 2003 Spec V, just because of the fact that it is that now the car is in the second year of production, and usually most of the first year teething problems are taken care of.


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

dent said:


> *the difference between the 2002 and 2003 is there is no 6 speed in the 2003 and it has the regular sentra front end cap. *


Hahaha, you're a funny guy... get your facts straight before your post...

The 2003 isn't really more expensive, you get the 2002 at a rebate, but it's worth thousands less if you have to sell it...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *yo, i am seriously considering buying a spec v, now i can go to the dealership and get a 2002 spec v for cheap since they are clearancing them out or whatever, or should i wait for the 2003 model since i hear it has stronger internals and has better gears........now my question is that the 2002 spec puts about 144HP to the wheels, about a 30hp loss..............does anyone know what a 2003 puts since it has better stuff in it i thought it might put more to the ground, and is it really worth it? thanks in advance *


The 2003 has better gear ratios, and redesigned pistons, rings and rod bearings.

Mike


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Let me say again, driving an '03 Spec vs. an '02 Spec, I feel that the '03 is a much better ride as far as the gears are concerned. It's not night and day, but you can definitely tell the difference.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dent said:


> *the difference between the 2002 and 2003 is there is no 6 speed in the 2003 and it has the regular sentra front end cap. *


wow.....genius. 

maybe thats why you drive a civic. dumbass. LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

I had no idea the pistons were resdesigned. Surely for all the oil burning complaints.

Even with the 2003 changes, the spec should have been a little higher on SCC's 20k shootout me thinks. Oh well, there's always next year. And why'd they get a lemon?


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

dent said:


> *the difference between the 2002 and 2003 is there is no 6 speed in the 2003 and it has the regular sentra front end cap. *


The 2003 Spec V DOES still have the 6 speed tranny (A better version then the 2002), and both the base SE-R and Spec V still have the SE-R front bumper.

EDIT: WOW in the minute it took me to write this about 5 people already corrected your mistake!


----------



## Jtspecv2002 (Nov 14, 2002)

i have a 2k2 spec v and havent had many problems to worry about. like the tranny for instance the crunching gears are almost gone. yes almost gone just got to be gentle with it. the reverse does that ziiinnng let's say 1 out of 100 times. i might help i purchased the car in march 2002 i have installed a AEM CAI and it has been lots of fun.!!!!! to all who are considering 2k2 specv or2k3 just break the engine in. thats is what i did and all the tranny problems aren't as serious as what i have read.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

So i stand corrected


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

News flash...Except for the taller 1st and 2nd gears which isn't by much and the seats which I don't like except on the silver spec's there is no difference. The clutch is still clucky and you still can't get to 60 in second...I would go with the 03 but if you can get into an 02 for a couple grand less. DO IT!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I have an 02 with 0 problems. Except the clucky gear box...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Is there any external difference between base sentras and the 2.5 LE? I assume it has LE badges but is there anything else?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *Is there any external difference between base sentras and the 2.5 LE? I assume it has LE badges but is there anything else? *


nope. Don't waste your money on the 2.5LE. Nissan showed some idiocy with that move. the damn thing has slushy suspension and is priced the same as the SER.

might as well get the SER, it looks better and has better suspension.

think of the LE as a GXE with a bigger engine. it's not worth 16k+


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

the 2.5 le which i was earlier trying to describe was designed with the older sentra owner in mind


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

I love my 03 Spec-V!
If 03's don't have a 6-speed, what the hell have a I been driving!?!?!


----------



## Silver_Slug (Dec 14, 2002)

> The 2003 has better gear ratios, and redesigned pistons, rings and rod bearings


Anyone know what they changed regarding the pistons, rings and rod bearings? How about why they changed them?

Dan


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm not sure they did...Until I here somthing solid I think the only thing changed is the tranny and ugly ass seats  

Sorry Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Okay, I'm pretty sure the only difference in the 2003 is the refined gear ratios and the seats. They had no reason to change the engine. The oil burning is due the strength of the metal and the tolarences of the build. It could take up to 10,000 miles to break in. I personally have 12,000 miles and just stopped burning oil in my last change. Its perfectly normal. Second I probably drive my car harder then 90% of the people in here and the car is an extremely strong fun and fast car when you can learn its ways. I installed eibach springs injen cold air intake and a stillen complete exhaust including header (and no ses light as of yet, 4500 miles) which in my opinion is the best and not many people can keep up with me if I decide to go.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

That's all well and good and I love my spec too but theres no way in hell to drop a full second off your 1320 times with just I/H/E/KS...Reason this was said was a previous post... The car is fun and fast but not that fast


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

RJOHN929 said:


> *Okay, I'm pretty sure the only difference in the 2003 is the refined gear ratios and the seats. They had no reason to change the engine. The oil burning is due the strength of the metal and the tolarences of the build. It could take up to 10,000 miles to break in. I personally have 12,000 miles and just stopped burning oil in my last change. Its perfectly normal. *



Read this www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread/php?s=&threadid=42904&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

If you don't know about Travis and his knowledge about cars you should or will


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

I was anaware of that but in all honesty it really doesn't mean anything. All I said was that it took a long time to stop burning oil and it was perfectly normal. Like he said it take a long time to seal. If everyone would do regular oil checks like you are supposed to with any car low oil or blown engines would not be a problem

By the way I am very familiar with Travis and his knowledge. But I don't sit in front of the computer all day reading every thread it these forums.


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

2002 vs. 2003, i think the only real difference is the gear ratios. The reason the gear box feels all flimsey and stuff is because of soft motor mounts most likely. The big 2.5L 4cyl moves allot (torques allot) which makes sense cause it does have allot of torque. The actual 6 speed gear box is right of of the maxima. I dont hear of anyone with a 6speed maxima ever having problems. Also the 2.5L motor is in the altima, no problems i have heard of with those either. from what i have read the only real difference between the 2002 and 2003 is the gear ratios. The 2003 has a 6 speed not a 5speed. (specV models).


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

RJOHN929 said:


> *
> 
> By the way I am very familiar with Travis and his knowledge. But I don't sit in front of the computer all day reading every thread it these forums. *


You would if you got payed for it


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

RJOHN929 said:


> *I was anaware of that but in all honesty it really doesn't mean anything. All I said was that it took a long time to stop burning oil and it was perfectly normal. Like he said it take a long time to seal. If everyone would do regular oil checks like you are supposed to with any car low oil or blown engines would not be a problem
> 
> *


Actually it seems like I'm always disagreeing with you but I'm not. Your on the money most of the time. And yes, the oil problems can take up to 10-11K to fix itself. No need to get spiteful


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

I hear ya, sorry about that, and yes we seem to argue about the same thing. Anyway I keep posted to see if their is anything we really can argue about. 
Oh yeah I deffinetely would sit in front of it all day if I got paid for it. But I fix aircraft and have a hard time sitting in front of it for 10 min. Later.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

All spec-v's have 6 speed tranny's


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

dent said:


> *the difference between the 2002 and 2003 is there is no 6 speed in the 2003 and it has the regular sentra front end cap. *


There is to a six speed in the 03 spec v's but they redesigned it. I just drove one like 2 days ago. It is has much shorter shifts it seems, because I test drove both the 02 and 03. Loved the 02, loved the 03 even better. It just felt like the gears were exactly were they were supposed to be.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

cburwell said:


> *Also if you get a 2002 Spec now it's more then likely going to be the demo model. That means it probably had the piis beat out of it by everyone who drove it. That's just aking for trouble. *


It can happen with the '03 models as well. Make sure the odometer is close to zero. Yesterday I test drove an '03 at the dealership for fun. I beat the shit out of it. It was great... Things I would never do in a car that I actually owned. The dealer riding along side me was my close friend. We fucked that car up as far as running it hard as can be, chirping tires, burning out, brake stands, etc.. ha ha. It was great. A lil slow for my taste. But the suspension is good.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *It can happen with the '03 models as well. Make sure the odometer is close to zero. Yesterday I test drove an '03 at the dealership for fun. I beat the shit out of it. It was great... Things I would never do in a car that I actually owned. The dealer riding along side me was my close friend. We fucked that car up as far as running it hard as can be, chirping tires, burning out, brake stands, etc.. ha ha. It was great. A lil slow for my taste. But the suspension is good. *


well i'm sure after driving a BBDET, almost anything seems pretty slow.....LOL


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes, that would be a correct statement. Hence my next purchase after I sell the BBDET is going to be a "crotch rocket". Nothing else will do for the amount of money I have to spend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

gsxr 750 :">...........
o yes...... this summer....if u are in texas...... lookout !!!!!!
hehe~~

peace
billy


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *I beat the shit out of it. It was great... Things I would never do in a car that I actually owned. The dealer riding along side me was my close friend. We fucked that car up as far as running it hard as can be, chirping tires, burning out, brake stands, etc.. ha ha. It was great. *



This pisses me off. Some poor sap is going to spend upwards of $20k on a car, not knowing that it was severely mistreated. The fact that it was abused during the break-in period is even worse. Obviously you never know about any car that you buy, but this one will be sold as "new" by the dealer.

As low-class as it was for "Opium" to do it, it was even worse for the dealer.

What a couple of great guys.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

bunder said:


> *
> What a couple of great guys. *


darn tootin'!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

fig newton!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

serspecv2002 said:


> *the early specs that came out in like nov. are the ones with the most problems like mine i bought it in early nov. the first one to hit the dealer boy that was stupid what was i thinking. so as of now i'm not too happy with my car or nissan *


 Yeah really mine is a november car and my front bumper and hood is down to the plastic/metal and flaking in several spots. If you buy a spec make sure you get the best deal possible so you can afford to repaint the car. I paid 16k for mine and I'm using the 2k I saved to paint it in honda colors. I'm gonna have a sticker that says painted by honda. 

Seriously though, the cars are solid under the hood, and inside as well but the paint is horrible, but not as bad as dealer service in louisiana. The paint was considered "normal" wear and therefore not fixable under warranty.

-Steven C.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fuck that.. I'd raise hell!! Normal wear my ass.. it's called quality control...!


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Quasi-fix for 6-speed problems*

There's a fix (of sorts) at:

http://bm14582.tripod.com/SpecPlace/Articles.html#TrannyFix

I had this problem and I've made noticeable strides in reducing the "crunchy" 2nd to 3rd transmission shifting and great improvements in the overall action of the transmission.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

There is a good article on gear oil here:

http://www.cobbtuning.com/tech/gearoil/

When I was looking for information about the same kind of behavior (at least the notchy bit, if not the crunching) in my WRX, I stumbled upon this page. Lots of good information.

If there is still a bit of crunching going on after using Redline MTL, you might wanna try something with even more friction to it. Just remember that you might reduce bearing life. I wouldn't be surprised if someone has already experimented with all of the Redline oils.


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

What ever you do, for the Spec V, only use GL-4 gear oils. DO NOT use GL-5 gear oil because they can corrode your synchronizers!


----------



## ITR00 (Jan 1, 2003)

bm14582 said:


> *What ever you do, for the Spec V, only use GL-4 gear oils. DO NOT use GL-5 gear oil because they can corrode your synchronizers! *



When changing the gear oil you may not notice metal shavings because, like in my Integra Type R, there may be a magnet in the tranny casing put in place to collect and trap those shavings.... the only real way to deduce wear is rip that tranny apart and visually inspect it.

Anyhow that’s my .02$


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

If it were only that easy, and inexpensive, as you make it sound. Either way, I will shift the living crap out of my transmission and, if it breaks, then Nissan can fix it for free (under warranty) or I'll trade it in for a WRX or Z (I'm sure I won't get much for it, but the trade in value will no doubt be better than paying for a new transmission from my own pocket).


----------



## ITR00 (Jan 1, 2003)

bm14582 said:


> *If it were only that easy, and inexpensive, as you make it sound. Either way, I will shift the living crap out of my transmission and, if it breaks, then Nissan can fix it for free (under warranty) or I'll trade it in for a WRX or Z (I'm sure I won't get much for it, but the trade in value will no doubt be better than paying for a new transmission from my own pocket). *


I am not sure what dealer you use, however, if you think you are going to shift the crap out of your car, break something and then have the dealer pay... wow, that’s allot to ask. I know with me, the dealer does not like fixing anything out of pocket unless absolutely a necessary... I went in with a seat that was making noise; they tried to equate me installing Mugen coil-overs to a stiffer suspension, which then made my seat bracket loose…. It’s a Honda dealer so maybe its different, however, good luck trying to explain why your car no longer shifts into 3rd from second and have the dealer cover the cost of a new transmission….


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

When I say, "shift the crap out of, " I don't mean intentionally destroy it. I'll just continue to be aggressive with it. Shifting quickly and frequently. That's all.

And I think ALL dealers are the same. They must not make very much money off of warranty work. At any rate, as long as there are no modifications to the car (of the after-market variety), then I can simply say that I have no idea what is wrong with the car, it just makes all of these funny sounds and doesn't seem to go forward. Amazingly enough, I can seem convincingly witless when I want to (I'm sure that that comment will bring all kinds of inventive and witty retorts). As the dealer starts to make up excuses, then I just start asking leading questions that will start to paint the dealer into a corner. I get his dismissal for whatever his bogus reason is in writing and then got to Nissan directly. There's always the chance that I could get screwed, but that's life. I accept that. I've already had to deal with Mazda with my wife's Tribute. I actually like the car a lot, but when I found out that it had a Ford engine and transmission, I knew it was only a matter of time before it was die (I should have done a lot more research, I know). And so it did, ONE MONTH after we drove it off the lot. The transmission went out! I was away on business when it happened and so my wife tried to take care of it herself. The dealership isolated the problem and told my wife to call back for updates. When she did they stopped returning her phone calls or gave her the run-around. Three weeks later I had to make a phone call from across the country and asked the dealer's head manager why it is that a job that was suppose to take one week has taken three? And why were their technicians treating my wife so badly when she was doing what they told her to? I told him that I would be getting back in a couple of days and that I would personally come into the dealership to discuss where exactly their "outstanding, #1, you-come-first" customer service "guarantee" broke down. Amazingly, the car was ready the same day I got back into town.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

dent said:


> *the difference between the 2002 and 2003 is there is no 6 speed in the 2003 and it has the regular sentra front end cap. *



My 03 SE-R SpecV has 6 speed manual and ser front clip...


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I would agree with everyone here, I drove a 02 and a 03 back to back and I thought there was a big diffrence in shift feel and accuracy, pick up seemed more intense also! Not to mention i think the red inserts are nasty compared to the silver inserts. Word to the wise NEVER by the first year of any car. Red 03 spec v CAI-stillen headers,UO pulleys


----------

